# Big Blue scroll among others



## Ohiosulator (Jan 6, 2014)

I had to move some shelves to get my quart blue scroll to fit in my lighted cabinet and I figured Id post the results I need more scrolls Thanks for looking!


----------



## TylerH (Jan 6, 2014)

what year do you think your scrolls are []


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful shelf, Cody! More photos, please...


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2014)

The glass is always great but you really do a wonderful job with your camera too....


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 6, 2014)

Real nice color run!!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 7, 2014)

Scrollicious!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 9, 2014)

i like the little fellow at the far end. what color are youcalling that one ??   thanks for sharing with us! jim


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2014)

MAN I LOVE THOSE!!I love the cobalt insulators too..never saw one that color before!!JAME


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 7, 2014)

Great coverage of a bottle style.  They are almost like the old whiskey flasks.  All to rich for my pocket book.  Nice color rainbow for any window.  RED Matthews


----------

